# Justifying bowls/vases and no filters.



## Bessie (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi guys :wave:

*I realise this is a sensitive topic, but it is one that has been playing on my mind and that I'd like to understand better.* 

We all love our fishies here, that much is evident to see when looking about the forums - whatever you house them in and whichever equipment you do/do not have. 

What I do also notice though, is that a lot of people are keeping their beauties in very tiny vases, bowls and tanks - often even without filters, and I have to admit it does really upset me. People try to justify it, saying that their bettas are happy (are they really?) or that they do water changes frequently. Even with frequent large water changes, the fish are constantly being subjected to ammonia on a daily basis, until which point the 100% w/c happens and then they are shocked into 0 ammonia, where it will start to rise again. The constant up/down of the parameters is a stressor in itself, and then the owner wonders why they are struggling with their fish constantly getting sick and suffering disease, yet still don't contemplate getting a more suitable environment for their waterbabies. In honesty, I read these threads and wonder to myself 'If you know all this and care about your fish, why do you STILL insist on keeping them in tiny bowls/vases with no filters?'. I can't find a genuine answer. 

On the topic of space - I personally have my two bettas one in a 6 gallon, and one in an 18ish gallon. And I do plan on getting more bettas (I have 2 reserved already) with a minimum of 18g each. I will be upgrading Juju who is in the 6 gallon, and probably use that tank filtered and cycled for shrimp. I realise not everybody has the space for over 10 gallon tanks which is fine, but surely if you love your fish you can do better than a vase or 2.5 gallon? I work in a fish store where the bettas are for the most part held in much larger tanks than this and all are filtered, so whilst I'm far from a betta expert, I know for a fact that with all the bettas we have coming and going, they ALL enjoy using all the space made available to them.

I generally don't like to anthropomorphise, but I could easily live in a box room for my entire life, but I won't exactly be happy about it. If a betta will happily use much more space than a vase or 2.5 gallon - why not provide it? Why insist on sticking with the bare minimum? Financial excuses are usually another used for not providing filtration, I work part time and struggle hard financially. So if I can't afford to provide the proper environment for the animal - I don't get it, simple. As difficult as it is sometimes, I just can't justify subjecting a living creature to below par living standards just because I don't make enough money. 

I'm really just interested in hearing others views on this, not causing offense. Does anybody else feel the same as me? Or are your morals different? This is in relation to pet owners, not big scale breeders, which is another topic entirely.

Thanks, Bess :-D


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

I had a betta from walmart several years ago that lived in a vase on my desk. It was a 1 gallon vase, one of those that had a plant (peace lily) sticking out the top. I had read that the plant would help to oxygenate the water and the fish feces would fertilize the plant. I did feed the fish even though it said the fish would eat the roots. I changed the water once a week. I got lucky, somehow that betta lived for 4 years.

However, the more I've learned, the more I regret that I ever kept a fish in those conditions. He never appeared unhealthy or stressed, but that doesn't mean it was the right thing to do. I wish I had read more than the one website that I read regarding the care of a fish in a vase.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

I agree with you entirely. I used to be on Team Small Fishbowl because I had a betta addiction. I think the key is to only keep as many as you can properly house.

We will probably make a lot of enemies, especially amateur breeders, by saying bettas should not be kept in small fish bowls. A small confined space without water consistency is not good fish keeping.


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

Although I agree with much of what you have said, I do not think that a 2.5 gallon tank is too small. You see bettas in tanks larger than that all the time, so a 2.5 gallon seems very small to you. Many people on this forum have happy, healthy bettas in 2.5 gallon tanks. 

My female betta is in an unfiltered 3 gallon tank. I change her water twice a week. I dose with Seachem Prime, two drops per gallon on water change days and one drop per gallon in between water changes. She never experiences an ammonia spike. I spend much quality time with her, and she is healthy and mentally and physically stimulated.


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

The money excuse always sort of irks me because it almost always comes from people my age(19, a month until 20) or younger who still live at home. I don't technically have a job and I take care of my bettas fine. My annual yearly income is usually less than $300(luckily this changed this year, but it's still sporadic payments) and I still got everything I needed for them together BEFORE I got my betta. Spacing everything out(and waiting for sales) was easier on what little money I did have. There are places you can buy 10 gallon tanks with all the fixings for $10. I agree completely, if you can't afford proper care, don't get a pet at all. It's just sort of annoying when I see someone who got a betta in a .5 gallon bowl because they thought it was pretty and then go "Oh, I can't upgrade/buy a filter/buy a heater for like 3 months because I'm broke" All of the preparations should've been done beforehand. Or at least use a jar, geez. Yeah, they're not pretty, but they work better than the bowl. I don't technically have official QT tanks, so when I brought my second and third bettas home, their temporary homes were 2 gallon pretzel jars.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I agree with most of what you said Bessie - I do NOT think vases and small bowls are good for bettas. However - I do have bettas in fully cycled and heated 2.5 gallon tanks. I keep up with water changes and maintenance. None of my fish have ever been sick - minus the one that CAME to me with severe fin rot almost body rot (he is fully recovered and his fins are almost regrown). I am planning to upgrade once I save up enough money from my job - however my rent, utilities, food, school supplies come first. 

Reccka - I also agree with you. I'm 21 and I do have a parttime job (im a full time art school student in the middle of thesis so a parttime job is all i can handle at the moment) but I DO have the money to care for my fish and I have money in a savings account for emergencies (tank breaking, needed meds ASAP, heater or filter breaking, etc). People get mad at me when I tell them they should not have fish if you do not have the money to afford them. If you want fish and have limited funds you buy the EQUIPMENT first and set it up THEN you buy the fish. I have no patience for the "broke college student" excuse because I am a broke college student living in NYC and I figure out a way to make things work, if that means I eat instant ramen for a month because a heater broke then thats what I'll do.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

While plenty have issues keeping fish in unfiltered enviorment, there are those that can do it successfully. Mainly people with good backgrounds in planted tanks that know how to sue plants to "cycle" a tank.. i put it in quotes as its not a true cycle, there is not a large colony of beneficial bacteria doing the work but rather plants absorbing straight ammonia as its produced, so taking a reading at any time is giving 0ppm across the board. Unfortunately this tends to be the exception not the norm though... I can't explain why people can't put cause and effect together (unfiltered tank~>poor water quality~>unhealthy fish) and won't accept that it would be better with a filters. 
As for tank size, well every fish is different and I've talked to a few expert betta owners and breeders who keep them as pets as well as for breeding. Some notice a few betta seem scared in larger tanks and never get over it so they are kept in smaller ones (granted still 1-2g plant tank range not those 0.25-0.5 or smaller cups). 
I agree that everything needed should be bought and prepared before getting a fish: tank, heater, filter, decor/plants, and even cycling (I'm a big fan of fish-less pure ammonia cycling) first. I had a very very strong urge to buy 1 (.... ok more like 4) bettas this week at my local Petco but I'd have nowhere to put them. The tanks I have without fish are: either cycling still, don't have a heater (and high nitrates from snail poo and lack of water changes), or plan to be moving one into the tank soon, and the community tank has a monster for a filter absolutely not betta approved. Not to mention the driftwood in the community and cycling tanks would shred betta fins. I'm not a fan of divided tanks both for esthetics and because Magnus managed to gt through a tiny tiny gap between the top of the mesh and the lid before (the dividers were sewn together in a "T" with fishing line to not allow gaps for fish to wiggle between, equipment was in the back section). Though if I did try a divider tank again I'd probably go the siliconed route with equipment in between bettas rather than behind.


----------



## andakin (Aug 10, 2009)

Aqua Aurora said:


> ... and the community tank has a monster for a filter absolutely not betta approved.


Sorry for hijacking this thread. This might be a bit off topic. What are your thoughts of this? It's a 90 gallon community with a single female betta. I'm asking because I truly don't know if it's a bad thing. I've had her in there for almost a week now. Very active and swims in the middle of the tank in the open water.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Bessie: I half agree w/ you. But I think you can never, ever know how every member of a species is going to feel, without asking every member of the species. Some fish actually can be happy in a bowl (I witnessed it happen w/ my own fish, Moonlight, who was in a 1 gal bowl. Now I, myself wouldn't be comfortable w/ keeping a fish there but Moonlight was happy!) & many fish can be happy in 2.5 gal. Maybe since you have fish who are happy in 18 gal, you think all fish should be happy in 18 gal. This is not true. Some fish would be happy in 18 gal, some would not. My fish Yin had to be moved OUT of a 10 gal because he wasn't happy w/ that much space. Now he is very happy in 2.5 gal. On the other hand, my female, named Dolphin had to be moved into 5 gal, then 10 gal, because she was not happy w/ 2.5 gal! They are all different, just like us.

Lilypad, I do not think that was luck. Actually, although not the best thing to keep them in 1 gallon (even if they like it) it can be good not to have a heater; it sounds absolutely crazy but if you want to consider this: the EMFs from heaters can make the betta sick, I'm pretty sure that happened to my betta!


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Oh and Andakin I think your betta is absolutely fine


----------



## Lilypad (Oct 15, 2014)

MiriamandMoonlight said:


> Lilypad, I do not think that was luck. Actually, although not the best thing to keep them in 1 gallon (even if they like it) it can be good not to have a heater; it sounds absolutely crazy but if you want to consider this: the EMFs from heaters can make the betta sick, I'm pretty sure that happened to my betta!


I do not believe that fish lived in an EMF free environment, it was only inches from my office laptop that ran 24/7. I'm sure that produced more EMF than any heater.


----------



## Rainbowfish87 (Mar 28, 2014)

Bessie,
I do share the same opinion you have in regards of having betas in small jars or "fish" bowls, I do have a sorority of females 5 of them in a 29 gallon with 6 cloud minnows, they seem very happy and have grown a lot since I got them very small basically babies from one of those big stores where they can even keep their water clean.
So Yes I do feel the same way you do.
and thank you for posting your opinion.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I find a lot of people don't have the means to go out and purchase larger tanks and equipment like heaters (these are usually younger members). But on the other hand they want to keep multiple fish. So rather than put some money away each week, and work towards improving the living standards of the fish they own, they instead go out and purchase more betta fish. When asked why they don't have heaters in their tanks, they have the gall to tell everyone how they can't afford to. But it's okay because their betta fish are 'happy' and some friend or relative of theirs kept a betta in a vase with no heater and never changed the water and it lived for years. 

There are some members on this forum who have a pattern of such behaviour and it's very saddening to watch. 

I personally think size of the tank is well behind water quality and heat in terms of importance to be a betta's health. Overseas breeders produce absolutely stunning fish, and my imports have always been pictures of health until they fell into my hands. But many of those fish are raised in less than a litre of water. The difference is that those breeders know what they are doing. Conditions in those countries are perfect for the breeding and keeping of betta fish en masse. 

Unfortunately, many people look at how those breeders keep their fish and have the opinion that if the breeders can do it, why can't they? I mean betta fish _do_ just live in dirty puddles right? 

I think you can condemn the keeping of betta fish in inadequate conditions without condemning breeders as well. Breeders have to cope with housing hundreds of fish, I don't expect them to keep them all in spacious tanks. It's not financially viable, and I doubt the majority would have the space. But they are also not keeping these fish for years and years in these conditions. That I think, is the difference.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

I keep my bettas in anything from a 1 gallon up to a 75 gallon. Some tanks have filters, and some tanks do not. The fish do have different personalities, of course, but by and large the only fish that uses all of the space that he is given is Mr. Kitty in his 1 gallon quarantine tank. He is very happy in his little container, and treats me to tail waggles and massive bubble nests, far different than his behavior in his former 5 gallon.

My tanks under 5 gallons do not have filters. In my opinion, filters in that tank size are unnecessary. On one hand, they save effort, but on the other hand, they take up space and outlets best used for other things. Since extra water changes don't bother me, those tanks just get more frequent partial changes than the others.

I do think it's silly to keep a _pet _fish in a tiny container, because the tank should be as much a decoration for you as it is housing for the fish. We want our pets to have nice things, and look pretty, and blow bubbles and play with their toys. But, I do _not _think it is cruelty to have them in small vessels, as long as the water is clean and warm.

The most successful long-term (40+ years) breeder that I know uses mason jars for his fish. Yep. Mason jars. I'll probably do much the same, although most likely using 32 oz betta cups instead, since those are less expensive. Even a "small scale" breeder doesn't have very many options when it comes to this. A successful spawn may have fifty to a couple hundred babies, which _must _be jarred as they get aggressive, or they'll kill each other. It is hilariously impractical to demand that all of those young fish be housed in 2.5 gallon+ containers until they are of appropriate age and size to be sold. Even a gallon is overkill.

Yes, jars mean more frequent water changes, but that's fine. Water quality and temperature is the key to good health. Not space, not whether there's a live plant or a silk plant or a ceramic SpongeBob or a snail or whatever in there with him. Just water quality and temperature. Everything else is window dressing.

Cruelty _isn't _giving your fish the equivalent of a small studio apartment instead of a mansion. _Cruelty is not maintaining a clean and healthy environment, treating your fish with malice, starving, or otherwise deliberately mistreating your fish._

To close:
In the wild, the betta live in anything from very tiny pools to vast rice paddies and canals. They are highly adaptable, needing only good food, clean water, and an agreeable temperature to thrive.

Over the past few months, I have never seen one of my fish appear "unhappy" or stressed based on small aquarium size. I have seen them stressed due to other factors, however, and I have observed two of them showing signs of stress when in very large, lightly planted tanks. Both of these fish fared better when moved to 1G tanks.

Note: "Unhappy" is in quotes because it is an intangible emotion that must be guessed at due to anthropomorphism. Basically, we have to make a lot of assumptions when we say a fish is unhappy. There is no way to measure happiness; fish can't talk. Stress is _not _in quotes because it is a tangible physical condition, with visible, measurable signals and associated behaviors. These two are not the same thing. Neither is more valid than the other, although one is certainly easier to prove.


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

andakin said:


> Sorry for hijacking this thread. This might be a bit off topic. What are your thoughts of this? It's a 90 gallon community with a single female betta. I'm asking because I truly don't know if it's a bad thing. I've had her in there for almost a week now. Very active and swims in the middle of the tank in the open water.


If he's not getting slammed against the glass from the outflow or ripped/sucked into the intake I'd say he's fine. Btw lovely roseline sharks! Glad to see you are keeping schooling fish in appropriate large #s.
My tank is a 55 with a filter meant for a 300g. The anglefish has trouble if it gets close to the outflow (have pointed against tank wall its suctioned too) though otherwise is ok, but the way debris or loose plants float.. mine is too strong for a betta (also no covers on intakes and they're hard to reach to put some on).


----------



## Reccka (Jul 20, 2014)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> Omg dont do a 100% change can kill good backteria - sorry but thats silly thats only for tanks does not apply to bowls
> 
> too


If your bowl had a filter, then yes, this would still apply to you. Just pointing that out because some people do put filters on their bowls.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

Ok then for bowls with filter it applies then mine does not have a filter


----------



## Bessie (Sep 13, 2014)

Thanks everyone for participating in the thread, it's great to see different perspectives as well as those who share my own.

On the subject of breeders, I only mentioned them as it's an entirely different ball game, and to keep the topic on pet bettas where the betta is generally one of few; not having to house up to hundreds. Breeders simply can't give all theirs decent sized containers, whether that's right or wrong is for a different thread entirely so lets keep to pet bettas please :-D

Somebody on the first page mentioned that I am only going off experience of my two bettas in regards to being happy with size: one in a six gallon and one in an 18, I'd like to point out that's not the case - and I know Juju in the 6 gallon is NOT happy and needs a larger tank, and he'll be getting an upgrade before I pick up the other two bettas. I work in a fish store where the bettas are housed all with filtration, and generous sized tanks of above 5g. I don't dispute the fact a betta can be healthy in a 2.5 or similar if well maintained, but my point is - just because we can, does it mean we should? When they will actively use more space, is it not kind to provide more than bare minimum? After all, our bettas spend their entire lives in this. In the wild, the waters and environment are changing, and they have much more enrichment - if the pool reduces to a puddle in the wild, it does not last that way forever. When keeping fish in captivity, is it not the bare minimum to provide them with as much space as possible? 

As for some bettas are happier in smaller containers - I do not doubt that is the case for a few individuals. However, I do think it's overused an awful lot, and I suspect even the odd member with a betta that genuinely DOES do better in smaller aquaria knows that it is horrendously overused by people as an excuse to make the owner feel better.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I have betta's in 1 gallons, 2 gallons, 2.5 gallons and a 10 gallon. They are heated and get regular water changes. Like Hrutan said, a filter in anything less than a 5 gallon is just unnecessary since they take up room.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I agree with what hrutan said besides cycling smaller tanks. Obviously a 1 gallon would be pointless to cycle but I did have success with cycling all three of my 2.5 gallons and I think I made a difference in my fish. Since cycling their tanks; they are more active, have brighter colors, and are acting healthier. I used Tetra SafeStart to help cycle and my tanks were cycled in 3 weeks.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Sorry about having to interrupt threads, but just so everyone understands, any concerns you have with or about other members please use the Members Discuss with Moderators thread. 

Something on your mind? Do you have a suggestion or a concern? Start a thread here to discuss it with moderators, where only you and moderators can see and reply to your posts. Betta Fish and Betta Fish Care


You are also welcome to use the report feature, its the red triangle icon in your user name box.


----------



## Cranly (Apr 14, 2014)

I feel like often people mis-interpret their fish not being happy in a larger bowl. They feel it's the bowl size making the uncomfortable, when really it's an issue of the bowl not having the proper amount of coverage to make a betta feel comfortable.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I agree with you, to an extent, Bessie. I absolutely agree that people shouldn't purchase a betta (or any first, pet, etc.) without having everything prepared. That's just incredibly irresponsible; however, it's understandable that new betta owners might forget to buy something, or didn't know that it was necessary (for instance, a new betta owner might not know that a heater is needed for proper betta care). I know that wasn't really the point of your bringing up financial excuses, but still. 

I disagree about bettas doing better in larger spaces. My DT, Mace, lives in a 3 gallon, unfiltered, Kritter Keeper, and I don't consider it "sticking to the bare minimum." He was adopted into the family with the intention of adding him to my 5 gallon heated and filtered tank. I don't think the additional 2 gallons of space stressed him out necessarily, but it did may him nervous -- or the fishy/scientific equivalent, since I'm trying not to anthro-ize in this post (though I generally do, haha). He was hardly still the first 24 hours we had him, and when he was, he was hiding in a fake log decoration. I believe the filter was causing him some discomfort, as well. It's not a powerful filter by any means (because I read up on issues with strong filters and bettas), and he just couldn't handle it. So, I removed him from the 5 gallon the next day, and he was kept in a 1.5 gallon QT bowl until the next day (I worked that night) when I was able to get him his 3 gallon current home. It's kept heated, doesn't have a filter, and Mace seems much "happier." For me, it was about watching his behavior and adapting his surroundings appropriately.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

There is always the odd creature that will defy common logic. I had a duck that thought she was a chicken. You see lionesses take in wildebeest calves and try to care for them. Dogs that take in kittens, cats that take in chicks. Animals don't understand the black and white reality that we humans believe. 

Some bettas will never be comfortable in larger tanks, no matter how planted and perfect. Others will demand more space (Lux). Some enjoy human company (Aris), others hate it, most see us are the feeding mechanism and bubblenest destroyers (Lux). 

This doesn't justify ignoring years of research and experience, but I believe everything should be taken with a grain of salt. 

I do 100% agree with getting everything before bringing home any pet, impulse buying is usually a bad thing (obvious exception being you had the room and supplies on hand and were just not expecting to come home with one). Sadly I've rarely had that option myself. Most of my pets were "rescue now else they wont have a chance" (all but 1 of my cats). Hilariously (albeit annoyingly) I had spent months of careful planning and saving for betta supplies only to have one given to me as a (well meaning) gift before I had even GOT anything (besides the tanks, which I already had). Like I said, nothing is ever black and white.

---
Personally I found that Aris took a long time to adjust to his 5g. At first he stayed in a 1/4th of the tank, then over many weeks adjusted to using most of it. Now he even swims through the filter's current. But this took months to finally work out for him and for me to notice something.

Aris was most comfortable with his tank being close to me, where he can see that I am looking at him. It sounds odd, yes. I couldn't believe it at first either. But then I thought about it more. This is a fish who went through a lot of illness during his first month with me because he was in bad shape when I was given him. He was used to me hovering over him daily till he was healthy enough to go back to the 5g after his stay in a 1g hospital tank. At the time the tank was on the far side of my room where my back was turned away to face the computer. 95% of the time I glanced back at him he was in the closet corner. As soon as he noticed me (over 8ft away) he would wiggle around to get my attention.

Today he is only a few feet away and visible in the corner of my eye. Still spends most of his time creeping on me and if not he will dart over if he sees me glance at him. He isn't phased and is, dare I say it, _curious_ of my kitten Puma who sneaks onto my dresser to look at him - so long as he doesn't paw at the tank.

The odd fish out.

(Sorry if this is kinda off topic)


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I definitely agree that Bettas should not be kept in tiny bowls/vases/tanks.I also certainly agree that you should have all the equipment & the set up ready _before _buying a Betta.If you cannot afford a heater (which is heard on here all the time) or anything else for their proper care,then you shouldn't buy a Betta.

To be honest I don't understand why anyone would _want_ to keep a Betta in such a small space that couldn't hold a proper adjustable heater,filter,plants,hides & free swim space.I really don't.With all the information available now we know that a heater is a must and that having a filter is much better than not having one.A tank with more space is all round easier too for your Betta and for you.A bigger,filtered tank requiring just one partial water change per week is far less stress on your Betta and on you,I know I wouldn't want to have to be doing 2-3 water changes per week on each tank.No way.My Betta Boys use up all their tank space and are very active,I couldn't keep them in anything where they just had room to float,turn around,swim forward a little and that's pretty much it.That is not a life.They are active little pets,not decorations.

It is also posted on here often with people 'impulse buying' a Betta,putting them in a 1 Gallon and then saying - I will get a heater when I get paid whenever & I will upgrade etc.I don't think that is doing the Betta any good at all.I understand that they are gorgeous & addictive,I mean even if I owned 100 Bettas I am always going to see others I'd like every time I go to the LFS,but you have to be serious about it.You have to know your limits.

If you cannot afford to house them & have all the equipment they really do need to thrive,along with good food,then you shouldn't buy one.Taking them out of one cup to just put them in another is not good.


----------



## MiriamandMoonlight (May 31, 2014)

Ilovebettasbk11 said:


> i know there are kind people that are ok with the 1 gal bowl so atleast there is that


Yes, I think if that is all you can do, just try to make sure the fish is happy. It is safe if you do regular water changes, even if you don't have a heater they can usually adjust. Then also, in terms of happiness, it depends on the fish as I said. There are actually some fish that will be very happy in 1 gal tanks. I think some of the people that say bettas can live in a bowl are just oblivious to the fact that they come from rice patties and/or trying to cover up what they think they are doing wrong. But some other people (like me, even though I don't keep them in bowls anymore) actually can tell if their betta is happy, because as I said some bettas can be happy in bowls.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

Polkadot said:


> I definitely agree that Bettas should not be kept in tiny bowls/vases/tanks.I also certainly agree that you should have all the equipment & the set up ready _before _buying a Betta.If you cannot afford a heater (which is heard on here all the time) or anything else for their proper care,then you shouldn't buy a Betta.
> 
> To be honest I don't understand why anyone would _want_ to keep a Betta in such a small space that couldn't hold a proper adjustable heater,filter,plants,hides & free swim space.I really don't.With all the information available now we know that a heater is a must and that having a filter is much better than not having one.A tank with more space is all round easier too for your Betta and for you.A bigger,filtered tank requiring just one partial water change per week is far less stress on your Betta and on you,I know I wouldn't want to have to be doing 2-3 water changes per week on each tank.No way.My Betta Boys use up all their tank space and are very active,I couldn't keep them in anything where they just had room to float,turn around,swim forward a little and that's pretty much it.That is not a life.They are active little pets,not decorations.
> 
> ...


I agree with ALL of this. 

I really do not like when people post "so on impulse i bought a betta and I don't know what to do now" or worse "I bought my child a betta on impulse because he looked cute, now what?"

Only one of my bettas had been an "impulse buy" but I had a 3 gallon Kritter Keeper, extra gravel, LOTS of extra silk plants, and extra cave at home. I also had the money to buy a heater at the store when I bought the fish. And in the cab ride home (never bring bettas in the subway at rush hour....) I ordered a proper tank and filter online. Basically, if it didn't have all of that equipment at home and didn't have money for the heater then I wouldn't have bought the fish.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you Perseusmom for stepping in. 

I have removed several useless, off topic, sarcastic and moderation posts from several members in this thread. 
This IS and has always been a HOT TOPIC when it comes to Bettafish keeping. 
As such, you MUST remain on topic. ALL unacceptable posts, comments and "reposts" will be removed. 

We are receiving numerous complaints regarding comments and members. If this continues infractions and bannings will be given out. As well, threads will be closed.

All of your experiences are valid and you are welcome to share. That is what forums are about. However if we are constantly called upon to clean up comments and threads, action will be taken.


----------



## aselvarial (Feb 21, 2014)

I have 4 of my 5 bettas in at least 6 gallons each. 3 are in a divided 20 gallon long, 1 is in a 10 gallon, and 1 is in a 2.5 gallon. All are planted, filtered, and of course, heated. The 2.5 was meant to be a QT tank. However the fish in there hates anything larger. He freaks out and chomps off his tail. We tried no current, lots of decor, plenty of hiding places, everything. He freaked out, chomped off his tail no matter what. In his 2.5 gallon, he's happy. I didn't even realize he WASN'T a VT after having him for over 4 months, until he went into the 2.5 gallon. Granted it is filtered, cycled, heavily planted, and he LOVES his ship in there. I find that his little tank takes more work than my bigger tanks. But, his little tank is what makes HIM happy, and so I do the additional work. 
I said all that to say this. Not every fish likes huge spaces. These are not wild fish anymore. They've been cultivated for 700 years. One cannot treat them like they are wild.


----------



## Ilovebettasbk11 (Nov 12, 2013)

SeaHorse said:


> Thank you Perseusmom for stepping in.
> 
> I have removed several useless, off topic, sarcastic and moderation posts from several members in this thread.
> This IS and has always been a HOT TOPIC when it comes to Bettafish keeping.
> ...


Oh thanks for removing my comment and gain i apologize


----------

